# Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves



## sheefo13

*@ *






*Date:*Wednesday, November 2nd
*Time:*7:00 p.m. CT
*Arena:*Target Center
*T.V.:* FSN North
*Wolves Last Game:*N/A
*[TEAM] Last Game:*N/A
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants 

_*VS.*_​

*Blazers Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Juan Dixon/Theo Ratliff/Jarrett Jack 


*Key Matchup:*


















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*The key is to get Olowokandi of to a fast start. If you can get the confidence flowing through him early, this should be an easy game out of the gates. The Blazers are having serious chemistry and shooting guard problems. I do not think anyone knows who is starting at the 2 for them right now. They have about 4 players that are contending. We start off the regular season with a "should-win" type of game. Play solid defense and the rest should run very smoothly. Hopefully we will see a lot of McCants. Maybe we can try a lineup of McCants and Wally lineup if we are blowing the Blazers out.


*Predicition:*Wolves win
*Prediction Record:*(0-0)

If you guys want to try this along with me, I am going to make a predicition through out the whole season.. I am going to keep my record and see how I do. Anyone else wanna follow along with, it makes it that much more fun. Just something to get excited about for every game.


----------



## the main event

yeah should be an easy one we should defintley get the season started on the right foot here.

and to you sheefo....man your work in here is awsome, i don't enough time to contribute alot but ill cheer your work.


----------



## sheefo13

Thanks man I appriciate it a lot. Main reason is to try and build this WOlves forum into a powerhouse, but to keep us all happy and be able to want to post here.

Now that I have stopped blushing lol, The Blazers seem to have major problems right now. First off their 2-guard job. Martell Webster, Juan Dixon, Charles Smith, and possibly Ruben Patterson could all be possible starters for the Blazers come Wednesday. I think Dixon will start, but won't see the majority of the minutes. All the players there are not even that good. I would like to see McCants match up against a few of those guys especcially Webster. It will be a rookie scoring Lightning show out there. McCants offensively good easily get off on the right foot against the Blazers. The only exceptionally good defender is Patterson, who I think could shut down Shad possibly. 

On to the Blazers chemistry issues. Apparantly a lot of the players are not buying into McMillian's system. The Blazers fans want Randolph and Miles out. Randolph is just sounding off on everything at this point. It will be interesting to see McMillan vs Casey, Round 1.

Well lots of anticipation for this one, I do not have FSN at the current time, but I am going to try and beg my parents into getting it before the game on Wednesday.


----------



## kaniffmn

The game is still 5 days away but i'm pumped.


----------



## KJay

hopefully this is on somewhere here in Buffalo so I can see.


keep up the good work man.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I couldn't resist making a game thread this early. I think we will have a good overall game. Good ball movement... Good defense... Ect.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Haha, should be a good one. Hopefully the Wolves can start off strong and make that push towards the playoffs.


----------



## moss_is_1

ill be watching most every twolve game this year as i ordered league pass to see how it is this year..i wanna see something good out of the wolves


----------



## sheefo13

Does that mean you will be posting on the wolves board more often lol?


----------



## The King of the World

This game is definitely a "should win" for the Wolves. These are the kind of games that we can't let get away this season...last year losing "should win" games to the Hawks, Raptors, and the like cost us the playoffs. Since the West isn't any easier this year, every win is gonna count. Factor in too that play is generally pretty sloppy for the first few weeks, and we should have a decent chance at this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I have to go with the Wolves for this one. I think the Blazers are in for a rough season due to their youth and inexperience. The Wolves will be re-introduced to the playoffs this year.


----------



## moss_is_1

sheefo13 said:


> Does that mean you will be posting on the wolves board more often lol?


lol yeah i try to post on here but i get drawn away i can try to keep track for u guys while i watch the game


----------



## sheefo13

moss_is_1 said:


> lol yeah i try to post on here but i get drawn away i can try to keep track for u guys while i watch the game


Well as long as ur doing that its cool. I am going to try and post during games... Unless im at work or got lots of homework ect.


----------



## sheefo13

Well it seems like the issues with Portland continue to grow. Apparantly Miles wants out. And may not even start... We will see what happen. I think the Blazer fans dont even know what the lineup will be...


----------



## moss_is_1

yeah i hope this is an easy win for the wolves...but ya never knwo


----------



## sheefo13

Me, I am still trying to go to this game... We will see what happens.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Starting lineup will be Telfair/Smith/Miles/Zach/Joel


----------



## sheefo13

Blazer Freak said:


> Starting lineup will be Telfair/Smith/Miles/Zach/Joel



Thanks, I will move in and edit!


----------



## chromekilla

Nice thread i think the Blazers are overmatched on this one.Have some mercy on the baby Blazers don't win by more then 20.


----------



## furball

I think the Twolves learned the same lesson that the Blazers learned in that you can't bring in a bunch of talented players with questionable character and think they can put it together for more than one season. The Blazers got away with it for a couple of years, and I think the Miami Heat are going to be this seasons T'wolves. To many questionable characters on one team. 

I think the Wolves made a great move hiring Dwayne Casey and ridding themselves of Sam and Spree. I have a sneaky suspicion Olowakandi is going to have a good year. Wolves 104-93. Wally goes nuts and Garnett abuses Miles.


----------



## moss_is_1

well i hope kg will abuse miles...but i think he will be matched up by randolph...but i know what ya mean..unless u got something to tell us for matchups...but yeah the wolves def. made a good move clearing chemistry up a little with the whining sam and spree...i hope kg and wally can keep the wolves rolling to get a win to start off the year


----------



## mgb

sheefo13 said:


> Well it seems like the issues with Portland continue to grow. Apparantly Miles wants out. And may not even start... We will see what happen. I think the Blazer fans dont even know what the lineup will be...


What? You got a link on that for Miles? He's starting don't worry. Zach was late but it's being blown out of proportion by the media. 

Blazers in a upset.


----------



## sheefo13

Didn't Stephen A Smith say that Miles wants out? Most of what I have said in here about the Blazers came from the Blazers board. Blazers in an upset... About time someone disagrees.


----------



## Public Defender

Hey always fun to post on another team's board. Somehow only seems right, since the game is going to be in Minnesota. 

I haven't been paying real close attention to the Timberwolves this offseason, but since they got rid of Sprewell and Cassell, they're not going to be as steady on offense (thanks to Sam-I-Am), and will suffer a little in the defensive department (although Spree's D is not what it used to be). 

Most teams are going to beat the Trail Blazers because their guards will be better, taller, and more experienced than Portalnd's. I don't see that as a huge advantage for the T-Wolves, though. Troy Hudson and Anthony Carter are only a little over 6' as point guards, and neither has been able to hold down a starting job. At SG, Trenton Hassell is not the scoring machine that a lot of teams have, and having seen Richie Frahm (as a Blazer) and Rashad McCants (as a Tar Heel), I'm not all that worried about who's coming in off the bench. 

Center is the Blazers' strongest position, with Minnesota homeboy, Joel Przybilla, and Theo "The Rattler" Ratliff (the Blazers' sound system has this ridiculous "rattlesnake sound" they do after Theo scores - they should do it after he blocks a shot, since that seems to happen a lot more often). With Olowokandi in the middle, I see the center position as even, or perhaps leaning toward Portland. 

The Timberwolves, instead, will look to the forward positions. Between Kevin Garnett and Wally Szczerbiak, Minnesota has an edge over Zach Randolph and Darius Miles - especially when it comes to experience and reliability (though in terms of athleticism and defensive ability, Miles has a huge edge over Wally World). Off the bench, it doesn't get any better for Portland, seeing Eddie Griffin and Mark Madsen - who've got a whole lot more NBA readiness than any Blazer reserve other than Ruben Patterson. 

Go Blazers - but I expect a double-digit Wolves' win.


----------



## sheefo13

Well I think you forgot about our 6'7" PG, Marko Jaric...


----------



## socco

Public Defender said:


> and will suffer a little in the defensive department (although Spree's D is not what it used to be).


Actually our D i smuch improved. We actually got a coach who knows something about defense now. Spree (ya he's fallen tat far) and Sam were horrible on defense, they gave no effort at all. Our offense will take a hit, but the D is better.


----------



## RPCity

While I gotta admit its tough for me to envision a win for the Blazers, I'd like to see it. And I think its possible....but probably not in the first game of the season unless we step our play a long way from the pre-season.

Regardless....don't believe everything you read in the Oregonian. You have to be careful where you take your information from even when you're on the Blazers board. To say most Blazer fans want Miles and Randolph out is a vast overstatement. I think Blazer fans are very short on patience for players' behavior at this point and the media likes to take advantage of that whenever it can. 

Keys to the game:

1. Jaric/Telfair matchup: If Jaric can stay with Telfair and make him shoot over him it could be a long night for Portland. But if Bassy can harass Jaric into turnovers or mistakes, we'll have a shot. Look for good on the ball defense from Jack off the bench too.
2. Turnovers: We can't kill ourselves with these. This will be a catagory to watch all season.
3. Defensive rebounding: On both sides. If the Wolves let Randolph get easy buckets off of offensive boards that could start him rolling and Minney doesnt want to see that. Portland has to make sure to box out and hit the defensive glass to set off the fast break and to make sure they don't get hurt by our center rotating to challenge shots.


----------



## Public Defender

sheefo13 said:


> Well I think you forgot about our 6'7" PG, Marko Jaric...


A-ha - you have Jaric starting. If that's the case, then it's true, Minnesota will have a height advantage in the backcourt. But what may more than balance that out is that I think Jaric will have a devil of a time keeping the Blazers' Sebastian Telfair in front of him. You may see Hudson getting a lot of playing time if Telfair starts penetrating at will, as I expect he might. 

My bad for looking past your projected starters and just assuming that the guys with the greater experience - Carter and Hudson - were the prime players at PG. Thinking back on it again, I can certainly see putting Jaric ahead of Anthony Carter, though I'm not sure he's better than Troy Hudson.


----------



## socco

Public Defender said:


> A-ha - you have Jaric starting. If that's the case, then it's true, Minnesota will have a height advantage in the backcourt. But what may more than balance that out is that I think Jaric will have a devil of a time keeping the Blazers' Sebastian Telfair in front of him. You may see Hudson getting a lot of playing time if Telfair starts penetrating at will, as I expect he might.
> 
> My bad for looking past your projected starters and just assuming that the guys with the greater experience - Carter and Hudson - were the prime players at PG. Thinking back on it again, I can certainly see putting Jaric ahead of Anthony Carter, though I'm not sure he's better than Troy Hudson.


If Telfair is playing really good, either Trenton Hassell will guard him or we'll bring in Anthony Carter to do that. Both are top-notch defenders. It actually wouldn't shock me to see Hassell guarding him from the start. As for Hudson, he's the worst defensive PG in the NBA, so he's not going to be the answer to slowing down Telfair.


----------



## chromekilla

U guys can put ur big guys in but sebassy and jj will blow by them not trash talk just simple facts.I hope kg doesn't hurt my boy dm even zach and dm d teaming kg theyll have a hard time.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

sheefo13 said:


> Thanks man I appriciate it a lot. Main reason is to try and build this WOlves forum into a powerhouse, but to keep us all happy and be able to want to post here.
> 
> Now that I have stopped blushing lol, The Blazers seem to have major problems right now. First off their 2-guard job. Martell Webster, Juan Dixon, Charles Smith, and possibly Ruben Patterson could all be possible starters for the Blazers come Wednesday. I think Dixon will start, but won't see the majority of the minutes. All the players there are not even that good. I would like to see McCants match up against a few of those guys especcially Webster. It will be a rookie scoring Lightning show out there. McCants offensively good easily get off on the right foot against the Blazers. The only exceptionally good defender is Patterson, who I think could shut down Shad possibly.
> 
> On to the Blazers chemistry issues. Apparantly a lot of the players are not buying into McMillian's system. The Blazers fans want Randolph and Miles out. Randolph is just sounding off on everything at this point. It will be interesting to see McMillan vs Casey, Round 1.
> 
> Well lots of anticipation for this one, I do not have FSN at the current time, but I am going to try and beg my parents into getting it before the game on Wednesday.


The wolves board has a lot more traffic than in the past. It's good to see that we have a mod that is willing to turn this board around. Keep up the good work man Sheefo. 

My Prediction: Wolves KG's Line 27 14 4


----------



## Backboard Cam

sheefo13 said:


> Well I think you forgot about our 6'7" PG, Marko Jaric...


I dare anyone to look at that picture and not smile.


----------



## chromekilla

I laughed my *** off at the picture the person in he picture looks like a pansy ice skater.


----------



## sheefo13

Haha thanks I will keep it up!

Haha now that you guys mention it I laugh! Lol.


----------



## ProudBFan

You guys are gonna splatter us.

Go Blazers!

PBF


----------



## JuX

I hope they'll pull this one off on a season opener, with pretty intense game of course.


----------



## Masbee

Public Defender said:


> Hey always fun to post on another team's board. Somehow only seems right, since the game is going to be in Minnesota.
> 
> I haven't been paying real close attention to the Timberwolves this offseason, but since they got rid of Sprewell and Cassell, they're not going to be as steady on offense (thanks to Sam-I-Am), and will suffer a little in the defensive department (although Spree's D is not what it used to be).


Spree's wheels came off last season. He was completely awful. Even his vaunted defense eluded him. He was so bad, that pretty much any player on Minny that takes his minutes from last season will be an improvement.

They will miss Sam. When he wasn't injured last season, he was their 2nd best player, and a rock offensively.


----------



## handclap problematic

I think one of the most interesting matchups will be Griffin and whoever is in as "backup PF" for the Blazers. I would bet that Eddie will go off at times during this game. We really have no one to backup the 4 spot and after Zach, who isn't quite up to speed yet, we have nothing. Watch that matchup.
And yeah, Wolves in a big win.....

Go Blazers...haha

Prunetang


----------



## Foulzilla

sheefo13 said:


> I would like to see McCants match up against a few of those guys especcially Webster. It will be a rookie scoring Lightning show out there. McCants offensively good easily get off on the right foot against the Blazers.


I'm actually very interested in seeing this as well. Supposedly it was during a workout with Mccants, Webster and Nate Robinson that Nash got sold on picking Webster due to his "exceptional defense" against the other two. Unfortunately I doubt Webster gets a whole lot of time. Wolves should win this, but I won't be surprised if the Blazers pull it off. 

Also, thats the best Jaric picture ever. You should use that for every game thread..


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'll admit that the Wolves will probably win this one, but I can't leave without saying that Marko Jaric is about 2 centimeters away from being a cyclops.


----------



## sheefo13

Since you guys like it so much... It will be in every game thread.. As long as you guys post in the game threads. If you guys don't show up to them I will lose motivation.


----------



## moss_is_1

cool..i will try to show up....TOMMOROW NIGHT :banana:


----------



## sheefo13

Dont get too excited... The game is Wednesday.


----------



## The King of the World

What kind of shape is Randolph's knee in? I remember reading around training camp time that he was having a rough time returning from the microfracture surgery...


----------



## moss_is_1

yeah i know its wednesday but i was just excited about bball starting :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah i know its wednesday but i was just excited about bball starting :biggrin:


Lol alright. I am excited to see the Nuggetts vs. the Spurs. BTW, I should be updating the Wolves Roster Thread soon.


----------



## JuX

I, too, but unfortunately I am not able to watch most games due to the difference of location.


----------



## JRose5

Unfortunately I won't get to watch many Wolves games, except for maybe the week I'm in MN for the holidays, but I'll be keeping up with them as much as I can.

They should be ok in this one, especially considering its at home. I'll go head and predict an 8 point Minnesota win. I do like some of the Blazer's young talent, but its obviously going to take awhile to bring it all together.


----------



## Foulzilla

The King of the World said:


> What kind of shape is Randolph's knee in? I remember reading around training camp time that he was having a rough time returning from the microfracture surgery...


He is *definitely* not at the level he was at prior to the surgery. However, he seems to be coming around.


----------



## Blazer Freak

The King of the World said:


> What kind of shape is Randolph's knee in? I remember reading around training camp time that he was having a rough time returning from the microfracture surgery...


He's looking good with it now. Hasn't had to sit out due to it yet. I think the Wolves will probably win this one because Wally always has a big game against us, and unless we put Ratliff and Joel against KG, then we have to depend on ZBo to help Joel anchor the D down low. If the TWolves underestimate the Blazers and we shut down everyone but KG, then I think we can actually pull out a win. But thats a big IF.


----------



## sheefo13

Well either way I am going to the game!!!


----------



## moss_is_1

thats cool i guess i will hold down the fort here on the game stats while i watch for n e one who cant watch


----------



## sheefo13

Thanks bro. I will defenatly be posting before and after the game.

BTW, Wolves are up by a 1/2 game on the Nuggets and Kings since they both lost... Most improtantly on the Nuggets. Our schedule for November looks awfully easy... Compared to other months.


----------



## sheefo13

I am getting way too excited for the game!!! HEEEEELLLPP!

Haha see you guys here before and after the game!


----------



## JuX

I'm hoping that McCants will have a stellar rookie season... Since JR Rider, I think.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Minny fans dont get overly excited, I can tell you Marco WILL get abused by telfairs speed. That was Marcos biggest weakness.. slowing down smaller quicker pg's. Hopefully coach will have him switch off and gaurd either SG or SF.

Thats even if he's playing .. isnt he hurt already? He might not even play half a season, he's as fragile as a figure skater. But good luck I'll be watching.


----------



## oblivion

my prediction is that the wolves win 110-89!!!!!!!!

Lets get it pumped up in here!!!!


----------



## socco

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Minny fans dont get overly excited, I can tell you Marco WILL get abused by telfairs speed. That was Marcos biggest weakness.. slowing down smaller quicker pg's. Hopefully coach will have him switch off and gaurd either SG or SF.
> 
> Thats even if he's playing .. isnt he hurt already? He might not even play half a season, he's as fragile as a figure skater. But good luck I'll be watching.


No Marko isn't hurt. And it wouldn't surprise me to see Hassell on Telfair.



Agent K said:


> I'm hoping that McCants will have a stellar rookie season... Since JR Rider, I think.


McCants probably won't play tonight.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> McCants probably won't play tonight.


Where did you get the info from?


----------



## socco

Agent K said:


> Where did you get the info from?


Places. He saw a specialist in New York the other day. It's not serious or anything, but I doubt he plays, and if he did it would be limited minutes.


----------



## G-Force

Nice game thread. I see that the T-Wolves Forum will be much busier this season.

I'll play it safe and say that the battle between two ex-Sonic coaches goes to Minnesota tonight.

T-Wolves 102
Blazers 95

G-Force


----------



## mgb

JRose5 said:


> Unfortunately I won't get to watch many Wolves games, except for maybe the week I'm in MN for the holidays, but I'll be keeping up with them as much as I can.


Fortunately I won't be watching any Wolves games except when they play Portland. 

Blazers 88
Wolves 80

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

My prediction: Wolves win handily. 

My next prediction: Irrational exuberance will reign supreme on this board shortly after the final horn.


----------



## chromekilla

Humm sorry baby blazers but i think kg will win 98 76 wolves.


----------



## ProudBFan

Darius Miles says he's going to "punish" the Timberwolves tonight:

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1130920536185540.xml&coll=7

Better get that up on your locker-room wall, Wolves!

PBF


----------



## Flanders

We'll see if Miles live up to his words.

I can see DMiles "punishing" us for 12 points on 5/15 shooting 2/2 from the line, while punishing the Wolves on the boards by grabbing 5 take downs.


Wolves win. KG probably heard about Miles' attempt to punish the Wolves and torches them for 35/15/8.


----------



## G-Force

Darius "The Punisher" Miles?

:laugh:


----------



## sheefo13

G-Force said:


> Darius "The Punisher" Miles?
> 
> :laugh:


Haha, maybe he should worry about his own problems...


----------



## SuperHerbie

Man, I'm stoked!!! Not much longer now!

Tonight's Prediction: Wolves Win!

Score Guess:
Wolves 93
Blazers 81

(0-0 predictions this season)


----------



## JuX

I'm thrilled, too.... My prediction is going to be Wolves over the Blazers, 97-89.


----------



## JRose5

> So on cue, Miles has predicted a big game tonight against the Timberwolves, who figure to send vaunted defensive stopper Trenton Hassell at Miles. Miles said that won't matter.
> 
> "I will punish him, like I have been doing," Miles said. "Regardless of who guards me, it doesn't matter. Trenton is probably their top defender, but I have been posting Trent for years. He doesn't have anything that I haven't seen."




Interesting.


----------



## moss_is_1

here we go...miles isnt even going to drop 15....i try to post on here to keep u guys up on it that cant watch it


----------



## moss_is_1

4:26 left and twolves down 14-8....all 8 in the paint...not shooting good right now...garnett is 1-4 i think and mccants jsut checked in :biggrin:


----------



## moss_is_1

jaric jsut got his 3rd steal


----------



## moss_is_1

21-14 at the end of one portland winning...garnett has 2 fouls...miles has 10 points right now so ... and madsen got a block on miles at the end there...not to much to say good right now...but hopefully garnett gets it going..hes getting doubled constantly by pryzbilla and randolph...and charlie smith? is the starting 2 guard for portland..


----------



## moss_is_1

mccants and dixon 4 points in the 2nd and nice pass by griffin to wally...6-0 run by t-wolves timeout portland...25-20 9:55 left


----------



## JuX

And McCants just made his first career points.


----------



## moss_is_1

30-28..portland..another to for them...griffin looking pretty good 2 assists to wally and cpl hustle plays...


----------



## moss_is_1

KG WITH A SLAM!!! 32-30 portland still up but the wolves are starting to click...


----------



## moss_is_1

i think we have a replacement for hoiberg...FRAHM 3-3 on his 3 pointers!!!minnesota takes the lead 45-43


----------



## JuX

holy crap. He's now 4 for 4.


----------



## moss_is_1

at the half twolves up 48-45...frahm with 12 on 4-4 on 3's...garnett has gotten much gong i think he has 6 at the half...but hes been in foul trouble...lets keep up this pace though looking good in the 2nd...LETS GO WOLVES


----------



## Blazer Freak

moss_is_1 said:


> at the half twolves up 48-45...frahm with 12 on 4-4 on 3's...garnett has gotten much gong i think he has 6 at the half...but hes been in foul trouble...lets keep up this pace though looking good in the 2nd...LETS GO WOLVES


Don't think this is the real Frahm, he is tearing us a new *** right now, but by no way will he do this the rest of the season. He is a very streaky shooter, he had maybe 1-2 games like this for the Blazers, and that is why he didn't see a lot of time. Man..we need to put Patterson on him. Good game so far.


----------



## mgb

Blazer Freak said:


> Don't think this is the real Frahm, he is tearing us a new *** right now, but by no way will he do this the rest of the season. He is a very streaky shooter, he had maybe 1-2 games like this for the Blazers, and that is why he didn't see a lot of time. Man..we need to put Patterson on him. Good game so far.


Ya, ex blazers always kill us!

Great game!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## moss_is_1

good 3rd quarter right now...up by 9 i think...garnett in dbl figures...and 5 assists only 3 boards tho...hes working on that triple double :biggrin: :banana: ....jaric and kandi are both looking pretty good tonight..


----------



## moss_is_1

3rd quarter winding down...frahm just hit his 5 straight 3  ...garnett had a big ol' block after a foul ...griffin just hit a 3 and now they are up by 13 with about 20 seconds left....hopefully kg can get his dbl dbl and twolves can win...frahm just missed his 1st


----------



## Pnack

who is this frahm guy and when did he start out scoring KG?


----------



## moss_is_1

reggie frahm...he used to be in portland...he can shoot but hes not outscoring him n e more...close game...miles is actaully backing it up...great game from him..garnett doing everything but only 7 boards i think


----------



## JRose5

moss_is_1 said:


> reggie frahm...


Richie.


----------



## mgb

Great game! Congrats on the win.

Once Zach gets back into shape we'll be ok.


----------



## moss_is_1

JRose5 said:


> Richie.


yeah..lol whoops

t-wolves win :banana: 
garnett has 18-7-7
miles with an impressive dbl dbl and 33 pts i think so good game by the wolves but not liking the comeback they gave up...but kandi wasnt playing alot down the stretch and griffin was so thats not bad...griffin had a big block at the end as well


----------



## JRose5

Great game from Miles, he called it.
32 points, 11 boards, 5 assists, 5 steals


Good to see the T-Wolves get the win, at least one of my teams is off to a decent start, the Bulls are getting obliterated by the Bobcats..

Anyways, how'd McCants look?
Can't really tell anything from the box score.


----------



## jokeaward

Uhh... nice blocks. I heard we might be a good blocking team.

It's a win.


----------



## socco

JRose5 said:


> Anyways, how'd McCants look?


I was impressed. You can tell that he's a scorer, just has that mentality. Alot of his misses were layups, alot of credit should go to Portland's front line for that. His 3-12 shooting looks bad, but it really wasn't.


----------



## mgb

Flanders said:


> We'll see if Miles live up to his words.
> 
> I can see DMiles "punishing" us for 12 points on 5/15 shooting 2/2 from the line, while punishing the Wolves on the boards by grabbing 5 take downs.
> 
> 
> Wolves win. KG probably heard about Miles' attempt to punish the Wolves and torches them for 35/15/8.


Not quite:

Miles 32 pts; 11 rebounds; 5 steals; 5 assists; 3 blocks

KG 18 pts; 7 rebounds;; 0 steals 7 assists; 3 blocks

Looks like you had it backwards. While I'd rather have the win this does make our future look a lot better than many have said.


----------



## JRose5

socco said:


> I was impressed. You can tell that he's a scorer, just has that mentality. Alot of his misses were layups, alot of credit should go to Portland's front line for that. His 3-12 shooting looks bad, but it really wasn't.



Thanks socco, good to hear.


----------



## sheefo13

Okay I just got back from the game and here are my thoughts...

Garnett did well playing defense and getting people involved. The team wasn't setting any picks for him but oh well. 
Jaric really surprised me. He kept great pressure on the ball. I was surprised with his first step off the dribble. He is the type of PG for this squad at this point. He is playing defense, running the plays, scoring ect... Great play from him. I was really impressed. 
McCants played well in the first half. His first game, he had jitters. He had a few assists here and there. He was blowing past the guy guarding him but for some reason he could never make the layup. A few times he was fouled, but after a while I think he started questioning himself. He had a solid first game. Defensively he played terrific though. Him and Jaric really did good. McCants was playing the passing lanes, picking the players' pockets, and being active on the defensive end. That is the only reason he actually got minutes. I have hope for him on the defensive end now. His ball handling is really nice too. Once again, some days the ball won't drop ect, tonight was that for him. In every other aspect of the game he did good in. But he needs to work on free throws.
Griffin did really good. Im not sure how many blocks he had, but did he come up big for us. He hit a three here and there. It was obvious he has been working on his post game though. He was posting up a few times, and barely missed. He also had a few really good passes.
Wally did good early. I think he needs to stop shying down from shots. He hesitated a few times which mostly caused him to miss. He seemed like he was really coachable on the floor nad was not getting in the way. He is trying defensively too, but it just isn't there for him. He needs to add that pump fake to his game though. He just puts the ball on the floor with his horrible handles and loses control. Teams and players respect his shot, so give them a shot fake and we are good.
Olowokandi is no good. Hopefully he can turn it around. He was just not interested in anything.
Carter and Frahm did good for us. Frahm is the real reason why this team won tonight. He hit a couple free throws and a lot of threes. 

As for Portland. I thought Telfair was not doing enough on offense. His handles looked nice. Other than that he didn't catch my eye.
Jack impressed me though. He went on a 7 point tear at one point, so it was interesting to see him out there. I honestly think he should be starting.
Miles was a pain for the Wolves. His handles were awsome, his defense was awsome, everything was. He played hard and it payed off. If we can trade for him why not? Miles took it strong to the basket everytime.
Randolph's jumper is sick. I think this is why he was so effective against us. He just would take what the defense gave him and that was that. He has a good combonation of a mid range jumper and post moves. I think he should stay in Portland and the team can build around him and Miles.

Sorry I really wasn't paying attention on how the Portland players were doing.


----------



## sheefo13

Frahm had 18 points. I think he deserves POG. You guys agree? I think we should have a player of the game for each game each side... 

*Wolves POG-* Richie Frahm- 18 pts, 5-6 3FG, 0 Turnovers
*Portland POG-* Darius Miles-32 pts, 11 asts, 8 rebs, 5 steals and 3 blocks


----------



## mgb

sheefo13 said:


> Frahm is the real reason why this team won tonight. He hit a couple free throws and a lot of threes.


True.



sheefo13 said:


> As for Portland. I thought Telfair was not doing enough on offense. His handles looked nice. Other than that he didn't catch my eye. Jack impressed me though. He went on a 7 point tear at one point, so it was interesting to see him out there. I honestly think he should be starting.


To early to say that. Telfair ran the O better but didn't hit his shot.



sheefo13 said:


> Miles was a pain for the Wolves. His handles were awsome, his defense was awsome, everything was. He played hard and it payed off. If we can trade for him why not? Miles took it strong to the basket everytime.


With Miles it's all about consistency. If he plays like that every nite we'll do well. He doesn't have to get the same numbers, but has to have the same effort.



sheefo13 said:


> Randolph's jumper is sick. I think this is why he was so effective against us. He just would take what the defense gave him and that was that. He has a good combination of a mid range jumper and post moves. I think he should stay in Portland and the team can build around him and Miles.


I agree. Zach just needs to get back into shape and he's going to be giving us 20/10 again.

Where we are hurting is SG. I wish Webster could play better D because we need his shooting skills.


----------



## sheefo13

I was hoping Webester would get into the game but he didn't. The post game for the Blazers was doing well, Webster would've opened it up.


----------



## G-Force

Well, Darius may have "punished" you guys for 32 points, but KG and the T-Wolves got the win.

KG only took 13 shots in 38 minutes? Get that man to shoot 20 shots per night, please. Nice night for Richie, too.

G-Force


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah Garnett hit 2 really big shots down the stretch. Now how isn't he clutch?


----------



## JuX

KG is a clutch player at this point, but whenever we need a three point shot, they need to get Frahm and Szczerbiak to handle the perimeter shooting, particularly Frahm if he is more like Hoiberg.


----------



## JuX

Here are the couple pictures from last night.


----------



## sheefo13

Man that dunk by KG was great. I flew out of my seat when I saw that. I think people got kind of sick of me there but I noticed a lot of other people getting as amped as me. Ha. Good game.


----------



## socco

Eh, guess I should sum up my opinions on the game now:

Kevin Garnett: Weak. He needs to shoot about twice as often as he does. We had this problem last year as well. I'm not sure if it's because of his unselfishness, or because we don't put him in position to score as much, but either way he needs more than 13 shots.

Marko Jaric: I was pleasently surprised with his play. He actually pressured the ball, and jumped the passing lanes a few times in the backcourt. That's something I haven't seen from our PGs in a long time. It didn't seem like he had a great offensive night, yet he still put in 14 points. I think we're gonna be happy with him this year.

Rashad McCants: One of the few times I'll be happy with a 3-12 shooting performance. I don't recall ever seeing a player in a Wolves unfiform play like he does. The best way to describe him is as a pure scorer. He's a threat every time he touches the ball, and the defense quickly realized that. He's gonn have to improve alot on finishing, he missed a handful of layups. But it was his first game ever, so I'll cut him a little slack. Didn't seem like a defensive liability either, which is a good sign. But we'll see more in time.

Wally was pretty unimpressive. It was pretty hilarious when he got shook by Miles that one time. I guess that's to be expected with Wally though. I was happy with Griffin, he had a decent game, especially on the defensive end. I expect him to play better as the season goes on. Kandi sucked, but he led the team in rebounding, that's a plus. I won't comment on Hassell's play, let's just forget that game happened for him.


I wasn't happy at all with our 3-point shooting. During (after?) the game the commentators said something about how good we were shooting the long ball. Well, outside of Frahm we were 1-10. I don't consider that good by any stretch of the imagination. It looks like we definately intend to have that be a big part of our offense, but we're gonna have to start hitting them for it to be successful.

Early on turnovers hurt us alot, and that's why the Blazers lead right away. We're gonna have to cut out stretches like that. Also, we had two 5+ minute stretches during the game without scoring, that CANNOT happen. That would be a good time to put Troy Hudson in, maybe he's still hurting though? In the last 6 minutes of the game, we had two FGs, both by KG in the last minute. Again, these stretches can't happen, and Casey has to make the adjustments to get some more scoring into the game. There's no reason why Portland should've came back towards the end.

Overall I was pleased. We could've played alot better, and I think we will play alot better. But we got the win, and that's all that matters. Now we gotta get at least one of these next two road games, preferably the first against a division rival in Seattle.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

You can tell that McCants will end up being a good player. Although his shooting numbers won't reflect it, he showed a lot of confidence and was aggressive with the ball. If he can keep himself in check and under control, he'll be starting for you guys by the All-Star break.

Here's hoping the same thing happens for Martell Webster.


----------

